# Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?



## kool (May 25, 2012)

These days i hear  from my friends about android only. My most of friends are now using Android Phone.*pcclan.altervista.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/android-logo-white-64x64.png 
(out of 10, 8 are using). And they are saying now that "Nokia" *a0.twimg.com/profile_images/1737367154/nokia_reasonably_small_normal.pngwill shut down by year 2014-2015. Is that TRUE?  I'm using Nokia since 10 years. And right now i've Nokia 5230 with CFW. I'm fully satisfied with it. But when i hear that my friends having battery problem in their Android Mobile from cheap to expensive set. (Galaxy Y to Galaxy S2, NOTE) then i just smile.  all android mobile has Battery problem, overheating problem etc. Then why people just die to buy android handset. I was also planning to buy android set, but most have low PPI in display. then again i my mind get stuck to Nokia.

Guys, what is the future of these cheap android mobile (with overheating, low battery prob, low PPI display) against Nokia (good battery life, high PPI display). I'm planning to buy Nokia 603. But you guys tell me, will Nokia really end by year 2014-15 ?  


*2.bp.blogspot.com/_fpfGknlVKcc/TUp8eh5FFtI/AAAAAAAABSk/1P3ouxTxP1A/s400/Android-OS-VS-Symbian-OS.jpg


----------



## papul1993 (May 25, 2012)

Well, you get lots of apps with android. One of the reasons people buy it. 

If MS doesn't improve Windows Phone then Nokia is more or less dead. 

It will still make good low cost phones.


----------



## rahul_c (May 25, 2012)

It will not end thats for sure, they have awesome series of windows phone lined up ahead. But future of symbian is definately bloke. 
About battery life on android, its not android or handset's fault. It entirely depends on usage pattern. If a person does just text and call, battery will live for atleast two days. But the thing is on android you just cant live without using apps, games or facebook.


----------



## clmlbx (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*

nokia is shutting symbian(OS) not company it self. All will recommend now don't buy symbian phone.. buy Android or Windows phone.. which nokia has gone with(windows). 

But do remember windows phone has many limitation or say many basic feature are not available yet.. but it is young and it looks promising to me.. 


to buy a phone.. you should consider only two factor..

what is your budget?
what features are your priority?

then we can recommend best available phone in your budget..


----------



## Vyom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*

With the rate Nokia is dissolving it's reputation, it could really close down in the matter of a few years.

About the future of these cheap android mobile... well, it ain't bright. Eventually people are going to learn (maybe by hard way) that cheap Android phones do not deserve to be called even an "Android". They are *"LolDroids".* 

"Good battery life" of Nokia phones? Well I would call Androids to be a class apart, not to be compared with respect to sheer battery life. Reason being that people would prefer Nokia and Android for two completely reasons. 
Nokia is great for teenage boys or girls who do nothing but talk with their bf/gf all day long and for whom the most important reason of having a phone is to shoot pics of themselves while sitting with the model of Mr. McDonald on the bench in a mall, or posing with their dogs or something... (No offence to any teenage boyz/girls, that's just their nature).

But for people who wants the three F's : Functionality, Features and the Freedom to customize to their heart's content, an Android will be their default choice.

And I am not against Nokia. As I believe different brands and OS currently are serving different classes of people having different requirements.

So, your love for Nokia is justified. Just don't loose hope.


----------



## mitraark (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*

Close down ?

I don't think any company is close to Nokia sales in the sub 4k market. And for High End , yes Android has given BIG blow to Nokia , but there are still many buyers left who do not know  / care abou android and would go for Nokia.


----------



## kool (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*



clmlbx said:


> to buy a phone.. you should consider only two factor..
> 
> what is your budget?
> what features are your priority?
> ...




But within Rs.10k none of android are good. i hope Nokia will launch new phone with android.


----------



## NoBodyAtAll (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*

Relax dude Nokia aint shutting down, its just a rumor, often planted by other companies to hurt sales. Nokia actually has already shut down its Symbian Division...no more RnD...Bella is the final version of Symbian that is aired. Although Nokia will continue to provide support to existing symbian fones out there...it wont be releasing any new update which means symbian fones will gradually age and eventually die out, although cheap fones will remain unharmed because these are the fones that boost a company's RnD capabilities by providing budget. *Samsung is a great example how it moved from simple java fones to smartphones)

Remind you Nokia is still the largest manufacturer of handsets globally and largest seller as well. But as a rule these days Smartphone sales are considered separately and in this field Nokia is still miles behind. Samsung is world leader in smartphone sales.

Regarding Android fones" lemme tell at present android looks the future of fones as a whole...the platform is revolutionary and as the time passes the its penetration into the masses will increase, gradually bringing down the prices very soon u may see decent androids in sub 10k price.  Remember 5MP cameras were once found in only what we called luxury fones but with advent of android fones you now see 5mp in fones as cheep as 4k (nokia launched dual sim fone with 5mp camera) You see how it works.

And I hope Android to remain global leader untill we see a truly ''Open Source Software"" which Mozilla is currently developing. 

As far as the battery issue is concerned as someone said above it depends a lot on the user....these are certainly not made for people who believe ''fone to sirf baat karne ke liye hota'' 
Screen= you pickup any droid  over 12k and you wouldnt be complaining about ppi,,,,ofcourse nothing compares to AMOLED screen of nokia fones...its simply superb.

I totally dismiss overheating issues you mentioned...they appear only in rooted overclocked droids.

As far as Windows platform is concerned...it has a got a lot to travell before it reaches anywhere near to android/iOS,,,,experts say Windows Magna is Android Eclair...nothing more to say.

If you want to buy a smartphome buy a real smartphone...try an Android and you wont regret. (but buy atleast above 15k) However if talking is all you want to do with a limited smartphone experience go for Windows fone.

I own Samsung Omnia (Windows), Sony Xperia S (Android) and Nokia E6(Symbian)


*______________________________________________________________
HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx/Intel Core i7-2670QM CPU @2.20GHz/AMD Radeon 6770M 2GB DDR5/ 4GB RAM/
SONY Xperia S and Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro
Samsung Omnia
Nokia E6*


----------



## ajaymailed (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*



kool said:


> These days i hear  from my friends about android only. My most of friends are now using Android Phone.*pcclan.altervista.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/android-logo-white-64x64.png
> (out of 10, 8 are using). And they are saying now that "Nokia" *a0.twimg.com/profile_images/1737367154/nokia_reasonably_small_normal.pngwill shut down by year 2014-2015. Is that TRUE?  I'm using Nokia since 10 years. And right now i've Nokia 5230 with CFW. I'm fully satisfied with it. But when i hear that my friends having battery problem in their Android Mobile from cheap to expensive set. (Galaxy Y to Galaxy S2, NOTE) then i just smile.  all android mobile has Battery problem, overheating problem etc. Then why people just die to buy android handset. I was also planning to buy android set, but most have low PPI in display. then again i my mind get stuck to Nokia.
> 
> Guys, what is the future of these cheap android mobile (with overheating, low battery prob, low PPI display) against Nokia (good battery life, high PPI display). I'm planning to buy Nokia 603. But you guys tell me, will Nokia really end by year 2014-15 ?
> ...


An entity like Nokia which ruled global market for decades cannot just shutdown, either it will be sold to somebody or it will restructure, sell its assets, reduce work force etc operate on a much smaller scale. The company still has lot of intangible assets left.

Google itself got Moto, I am sure everyone will be queued up to buy Nokia. But the only question is valuation. anywhere between 10 to 20 billion USD is the entire price for Nokia right now, around the size of facebook IPO.


----------



## RCuber (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*

No Nokia will not shutdown, just because their Mobile OS failed that doesn't mean it cant come back.. Symbian had a solid grip in the market .. it was the DeFactor OS.. that was till Android Came in. Who know about the future? 

I am really pissed of with Android right now.. Why doesn't Google/Samsung Fix their software first and then look for enhancement... its been 1 year since I was able to take a picture form my phone..


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*

Who is Spreading That Rumor.??


----------



## sharang.d (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*

Nokia will never shut down man. Symbian might die but not Nokia.


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*



ajaymailed said:


> An entity like Nokia which ruled global market for decades cannot just shutdown, either it will be sold to somebody or it will restructure, sell its assets, reduce work force etc operate on a much smaller scale. The company still has lot of intangible assets left.
> 
> Google itself got Moto, I am sure everyone will be queued up to buy Nokia. But the only question is valuation. *anywhere between 10 to 20 billion USD is the entire price for Nokia right now,* around the size of facebook IPO.




Total Operating revenue for FY 2011 was 50 bn+ USD.


----------



## clmlbx (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*



kool said:


> But within Rs.10k none of android are good. i hope Nokia will launch new phone with android.



many compare 10K phones with 20K-20k+ phone .. How is that correct.. around 10K there are several options.. compare those 10K around android phones with any other phone in that range and then you will see android will win.. 

you want to spend 10K and want features of 20K, it is not possible. (nothing personal in general..).


Android has much more to offer then any other OS ..problem is once some one jumps from nokia or other phone to android, he/she changes his/her usage too ..one would have never played games on nokia samsung phones..but once he jumps to Android there are many awesome free available games.. so he start playing so the battery is used more.. same goes with Wi-fi. touch smoothness and big screens attract more to web and other features..

If you maintain  same usage you do in other phones then you will see battery is not an issue.


----------



## theserpent (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*

'
Yeaah!Nokia will shut


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*



serpent16 said:


> '
> Yeaah!Nokia will shut



LOL.
Instead of being disappointed you are celebrating.
If Nokia Vanishes from market even for a moment the quality of Product from Samsung and Sony  will. never be the same as it is now.It will deteoriate.Nokia is a tough compeititor for all those Manufacturer.

Anyways Nokia is going nowhere.


----------



## R2K (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*

Nokia is still going strong as there are plenty of people around for whom mobile is just a device for communication. Believe it or not majority of people doesn't even care about what  OS it is running as long as its able to make/recieve calls. And nokia is still the best for those kinda sub 5k phones. I don't know whats gonna happen to phones in that segment when symbian gets stopped after a while. Although its only being used in Asia I think.
Android is for people like us in this forum for whom phones are more of an awesome device that can kinda replace their PC atleast in some aspects . These people doesn't even care if it is even able to/ comfortable to use it as phone as long as it is able browse internet and install a sh!tload of apps to do various geeky stuff. Sad part is its more of a toy for grownups if you look at it. Eg Samsung NOte - You can't use that device to make calls in public in old fashion way of holding the phone  near your ears without making people wonder " WTF is wrong with that dude " (


----------



## Theodre (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*

I heard good reviews on the new nokia smartphones such as the 603 and 700 
They are now releasing good hardwares which is often criticised because of the outdated OS  If they can come up with a New Generation OS or rebuid the old OS, then Nokia still have lots and lots of cards to play  Don't worry about they being shutdowned! It is not going to happen


----------



## Anand_Tux (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*

Nokia will have to tough it out. It will not be going to easy for them but I think they will bounce back from this phase. If that happens then the market will become more competitive once again which is now ruled by the ANDROID. Hope this will happen soon   .


----------



## noob (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*

Not surprised. Given the snail pace of WP and crap apps ( its been 1+  year  and still apps sucks) its hard for Nokia to survive. News was that they are currently using their $6B cash reserve. Nokia will die because of its own fault. 1. scrapping MeeGo & 2. Elop, the CEO.


----------



## sainath (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*



kool said:


> But within Rs.10k none of android are good. i hope Nokia will launch new phone with android.



but within 10k none of Nokia's phones are good.


----------



## ajaymailed (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*



Sujeet said:


> Total Operating revenue for FY 2011 was 50 bn+ USD.


it doesn't matter much when they lost 1.4 billion euro, what they need is healthy market share. Their market share fell reducing their sales & profits but their expenses remained the same leading to loss. They spend same amount on R&D, Marketing like the times when they had big profits. 

they probably just need one successful Windows phone model to gain the market share back.
 While Symbian is getting massacred by Android, Windows may not be enough to save Nokia.


----------



## ujjwal321 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*

The rate at which Nokia is declining it won't take more than a couple of years for it to go bankrupt.. it's future lies in the future of windows phone 7 which is still a rarely used platform.. to keep things simple if windows phone cannot catch up to android or ios it will go bankrupt and non other than Microsoft will buy it..


----------



## masterkd (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*



kool said:


> But when i hear that my friends having battery problem in their Android Mobile from cheap to expensive set. (Galaxy Y to Galaxy S2, NOTE) then i just smile.  all android mobile has Battery problem, overheating problem etc.


If you know how to save power in a droid then battery backup of droids are not bad at all..I'm totally satisfied with my Note's battery..see this..and droids don't overheat..you feel the heat because they are slim.



Vyom said:


> About the future of these cheap android mobile... well, it ain't bright. Eventually people are going to learn (maybe by hard way) that cheap Android phones do not deserve to be called even an "Android". They are *"LolDroids".*
> 
> But for people who wants the three F's : Functionality, Features and the Freedom to customize to their heart's content, an Android will be their default choice.



Well Said!!


----------



## theredcommando (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*

Nokia wont shut down so early. Its not a small company and if required they might deviate from their policy and embrace Android.
From hardware perspective, Nokia still makes very strong hardware(or procures, eg look at gorilla glass display strength, its awesome)


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 27, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*

Wait for some time and everyone will see new breed of nokia phone with android installed on it


----------



## clmlbx (May 27, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*

Does no one see's potential of windows in Nokia..?  I think it will rock after an year or so... 

Big reason to popularity of s40 phones and s60 phone were that they were very easy to use.. I know many people they say I don't care what os is in it .. It should just have good screen,battery, play videos and songs.. and Good camera that's it.. no apps nothing..where nokia beats every one.. and windows is easy to use.. it does has basic limitation which will be solved soon.. and then windows will prevail..


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*



clmlbx said:


> Does no one see's potential of windows in Nokia..?  I think it will rock after an year or so...



Yeah right. And Android meanwhile will sit in the corner of a room and watch it happen.
It will be improved manifolds till then. Not saying this as a fanboy but because its backed up by the company which is known for its innovation.


----------



## clmlbx (May 27, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*

no I am not comparing it to android.. they will lead in different categories.. I am talking about simplicity.. android is not that simple to use .. where windows is.. There are many who are nokia fans and who loves simplicity.. from elders.. to one who are not geeks..


----------



## noob (May 27, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*



clmlbx said:


> no I am not comparing it to android.. they will lead in different categories.. I am talking about simplicity.. android is not that simple to use .. where windows is.. There are many who are nokia fans and who loves simplicity.. from elders.. to one who are not geeks..



who told you that Android is not simple ? A female friend of mine got Galaxy Ace. I just told her that she can get everything from Play store and 2 weeks later when i checked her phone , it was with Go launcher , GO SMS  etc. i.e she customized it to suit her needs.... She is not a geek but still figured out the stuff. 

So usage depends on the person. No matter which OS one uses,a n00b will always be a n00b.



clmlbx said:


> it does has basic limitation which will be solved soon.. and then windows will prevail..


No. Those basic limitations wont be solved. esp Zune, BT file transfer, File manager, Customization...etc such things wont change no matter which WP OS version you are on.

If i have to live with such limitations ,  i will prefer to buy an iPhone instead of WP. ( yeah cost is the factor for many to choose WP. I understand that) Also given the snail speed development of WP OS , i dont think Nokia will survive. Blame Mr. Elop for downfall of Nokia. TO me it seems like perfect plan of MS to bring down Nokia and then buy them.


----------



## clmlbx (May 27, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*

I don't think MS or nokia are Idiots to not solve those issues.. if they don't it will die for sure..

simplicity and smoothness matters, and it is not about noobs some just don't care.. I am big fan of android.. I don't say android is hard to use but windows is simpler..


----------



## noob (May 27, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*



clmlbx said:


> I don't think MS or nokia are Idiots to not solve those issues.. if they don't it will die for sure..
> 
> simplicity and smoothness matters, and it is not about noobs some just don't care.. I am big fan of android.. I don't say android is hard to use but windows is simpler..



It wont be solved because that's the rigid stuff in OS. e.g you will never see a file manager on WP/iOS ever. you will never see Zune going away (even if it does, there will be some other software to sync. but dependency on PC suite/software  will be still there to do basic things like file transfers.


----------



## robbinghood (May 29, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*

If Nokia Embraces Android, Samsung will have competition!


----------



## Sujeet (May 29, 2012)

*Re: ►► Is Nokia shutting down by 2014-15? :"( Whats the future of Nokia Handset ?*

And you thought Nokia-Microsoft Deal was just about "Windows Phone Powered Nokia SamrtPhones"..............."Nokia Tab+Windows 8 RT"...


*www.neowin.net/images/uploaded/nokia-tiviti-9210.png




> NOKIA
> Tiviti 9210 with Windows RT
> 
> Processor: Dual-core 1.5GHz Qualcomm MSM8960 Pro Snapdragon S4
> ...


----------

